# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Cosmarium.

## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros subo una nueva microalga que he encontrado en una gota de agua, muestra recogida en la Sierra Norte de Sevilla, pertenece a la clase de las  Chlorophyceae y el Orden Desmidiales.

Cosmarium.





Como podéis ver estoy recopilando todo un conjunto de microorganismos acuáticos para que pueda servir como guía para su identificación.

Espero que os haya gustado.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

jlois (05-jul-2014),Los terrines (10-jun-2014),santy (24-jun-2014),sergi1907 (11-jun-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros para finalizar subo una última foto de la Chlorophyceae Cosmarium.



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

jlois (05-jul-2014),Los terrines (11-jun-2014),santy (24-jun-2014),sergi1907 (11-jun-2014)

----------

